# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  رتبه سه رقمی در مدت باقی مونده امکان پذیره؟

## Frozen

سلام دوستای عزیزم 
من پشت کنکوری نظام جدیدم
تا الان خیلی خوب نخوندم از نظر خودم!یه روزایی ناامید میشم ...یه روزایی استرس بیش از حد !به هر حال اصلا از درس خوندنم راضی نبودم
وضعیت درسیمم متوسطه (میانگین ترازای قلمچیم حدود 6500 هست )
ساعت مطالعم کمه ینی بزور خودمو میکشم میشه 7 ساعت
تایم پرت زیاد دارم خیلی تو فکر و خیال میرم و استرس! پارسال خیلی زحمت کشیدم ولی نتیجه دلخواهم که پزشکی بود نیاوردم تهش داروی آزاد قبول میشدم
حالا الانم فکروخیالای آزاردهنده میاد سراغم و عملکردم رضایت بخش نیس برای خودم

برام آوردن رتبه سه رقمی و قبولی پزشکی خیلی مهمه 
با توجه به وضعیت فعلی که دارم بنظرتون تو این مدت باقی مونده چیکار باید کنم؟ 
توروخدا کلی نظر ندید که زیاد درس بخون زیاد تست بزن!!!اینا رو همه میدونن!لطفا راهکار منطقی برای پیشنهادتون ارائه بدید
مثلا اگه میگید ساعت مطالعه بگید چقد باید باشه از الان تا کنکور و چجوری به این ساعت مطالعه رسید؟یا مثلا تعداد تست چقد باید باشه؟
کلا ممنون میشم هرتجربه و نظر سودمندی دارین برای بچه هایی که از الان میخوان یه شروع خوب و پایان عالی داشته باشن بگید!درمورد همه موارد مشاوره ای که به ذهنتون میرسه که تو این مدت سودبخش میتونه باشه! دوست دارم نظر تک تکتون و راهنمایی هاتون رو بدونم مرسییی

پیشاپیش ممنون که فاز منفی نمیدید و نمیگید که نمیشه و بیخیال شو!!!!

----------


## Mysterious

*مصاحبه سامان تارم رو بخون*

----------


## B-Rabbit

دوستم با همين تراز كمي بيشتر پزشكي تهران قبول شد (كنكور ٩٨)
نا اميد نشيد..
پ ن: البته خودمم بعضي وختا خيلي نااميد ميشم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط B-Rabbit


دوستم با همين تراز كمي بيشتر پزشكي تهران قبول شد (كنكور ٩٨)
نا اميد نشيد..
پ ن: البته خودمم بعضي وختا خيلي نااميد ميشم 


از آذر شروع کرد؟*

----------


## B-Rabbit

> *
> 
> از آذر شروع کرد؟*


تابستان منتهي به كنكور

----------


## VENOM.M

خیلی خوبه که با 7 ساعت 6500اوردی

----------


## SARA_J

> سه رقمی چیه حتی میشه تک رقمی اورد من خودم امسال قراره تک رقمی بیارم البته بابام میگه دو رقمی بیار نمیخوام چشم بخوری خیلی دو دلم بچه ها موندم چیکار کنم میشه کمک کنین کدومو بیارم دورقمی یا تک رقمی؟


همشوبیار :Yahoo (23):

----------


## hamidreza2222

فکر و خیال که یه چیز رایج بین دوستان ولی در کل باید تایم مطالعاتیتو بالا ببری مثلا در حدود ۱۰ الی ۱۲ ساعت و حدودا هفته ای بین ۷۰۰ الی ۸۰۰ تست زده باشی من خودمم پشت کنکوری نظام جدیدم و تا اوایل آذر زیاد خوب درس نمیخوندم ولی بعدش همین کارا رو دارم انجام میدم اوضاعم بهتر شده و راضیم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> با توجه به وضعیت فعلی که دارم بنظرتون تو این مدت باقی مونده چیکار باید کنم؟


امتحان های اخر سال رو در نظر بگیر. ی فرجه یکی دو هفته ای و یکی دو هفته هم خود امتحانا... ی ماه نمیشن. ازمون سراسری از سه سال اخر سوال میپرسه. و درسای سال اخر بیش از نیمی از مسیره. پس 7 ماه زمان کمی نیست. منتها ازمون سراسری هم کمی فرق میکنه با امتحان های دبیرستان. اینا رو گفتم ک مقیاس بگیری و باور داشته باشی  ک شدنیه. 
استرس و حس کمبود زمان ویران کننده س. بهش فک نکن. متمرکز باشی رو درس و از دل بخای حتمن میرسی. زود بخاب و زود بیدار شی استرس هات خیلی کم میشن. استرس ها شبا میان پس قبل از اینکه بیان بخاب.
پرسیدی چن تست بزنی.
انقت کمیت  و نگا نکن. کیفیت رو هم ببین. 50 تستی ک 25 بار واسش ارجاع ب پاسخنامه داشتی، کمتر از 10 تستی ک خودت راه حل رو پیدا کردی موثره. بطور متوسط روزی 10 تست رو تحلیل کنی از هر درس توی 200 روز از هر درس 2000 تا زدی ک واقعا بسه. 2000 تست تحلیل شده خداس. سعی کن از تست هایی ک میزنی بیشتر از بقیه یاد بگیری. 

خلاصه کلام.
زود بیدار شو. درس نامه رو دقیق و اهسته بخون. تست ها رو خودت حل کن(3-5 دقیقه در هر تست). درسنامه ها رو سه بار دوره کن. هر دو ماهی بار. شب زود بخاب. 

پیشرفته اهسته و پیوسته.. وقت کم نیست، زیادم نیست. کیفیت رو فراموش نکن.

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahragh79


سلام دوستای عزیزم 
من پشت کنکوری نظام جدیدم
تا الان خیلی خوب نخوندم از نظر خودم!یه روزایی ناامید میشم ...یه روزایی استرس بیش از حد !به هر حال اصلا از درس خوندنم راضی نبودم
وضعیت درسیمم متوسطه (میانگین ترازای قلمچیم حدود 6500 هست )
ساعت مطالعم کمه ینی بزور خودمو میکشم میشه 7 ساعت
تایم پرت زیاد دارم خیلی تو فکر و خیال میرم و استرس! پارسال خیلی زحمت کشیدم ولی نتیجه دلخواهم که پزشکی بود نیاوردم تهش داروی آزاد قبول میشدم
حالا الانم فکروخیالای آزاردهنده میاد سراغم و عملکردم رضایت بخش نیس برای خودم

برام آوردن رتبه سه رقمی و قبولی پزشکی خیلی مهمه 
با توجه به وضعیت فعلی که دارم بنظرتون تو این مدت باقی مونده چیکار باید کنم؟ 
توروخدا کلی نظر ندید که زیاد درس بخون زیاد تست بزن!!!اینا رو همه میدونن!لطفا راهکار منطقی برای پیشنهادتون ارائه بدید
مثلا اگه میگید ساعت مطالعه بگید چقد باید باشه از الان تا کنکور و چجوری به این ساعت مطالعه رسید؟یا مثلا تعداد تست چقد باید باشه؟
کلا ممنون میشم هرتجربه و نظر سودمندی دارین برای بچه هایی که از الان میخوان یه شروع خوب و پایان عالی داشته باشن بگید!درمورد همه موارد مشاوره ای که به ذهنتون میرسه که تو این مدت سودبخش میتونه باشه! دوست دارم نظر تک تکتون و راهنمایی هاتون رو بدونم مرسییی

پیشاپیش ممنون که فاز منفی نمیدید و نمیگید که نمیشه و بیخیال شو!!!!




 اولی خواستم وارد تاپیک شم با خودم گفتم الانه یکی صفر مطلق ورتبه داغون امده این تاپیک رو ایجاد کرده وکل فروم الکی هندوانه زیر بغلش می کنند 

خواهرم وضعیتت خوبه که فقط  چند کلام برای بهتر شدن 
اول برای افزایش مطالعه می توانی فشرشده بخونی مثلا اگه از 8 صبح تا 8 شب 7ساعت رو می خوندی اینبار از همون 8 صبح تا4-5 عصر بخون خیلی تاثیر داره /پارت های استراحتت رو کم تر کن از نظر زمانی چون استراحت زیاد باشه برگشت به درس سختر میشه /حداقل مطالعه وتستی رو برای خودت قرار بده که از این مرز پایین تر نیای  /ترجیحا شب زی نباش وسعی کن صبح ها زود بیدار شی /برای هر درسی که می خوانی تایم مشخصی داشته باش از فلان صفحه تا فلان فلان صفحه وتست ودرس باهم باشه حتما مثلا از 8تا9 زیست کتاب مبحث حواس درجانوران  و9تا9.5 (15 )تست ایکیو ///استراحتت رو هم هرچی باشه جز اینترنت /تحلیل ازمون بهتری داشته باش ودروسی که ضعیفی رو تغیر منبع یا روش بده و...................
از الان هم اینقدر جوش نزن انرزی اصلی ات را برای بعد عید بگزار که اونجا مهمه مخصوصا جمع بدی که الان موقع بحثش نیست //*

----------


## Assi

همچین میگی زمان باقی مونده ،فک کردم بیست روز بعد کنکوره
عزیز من، من با تراز کمتر ازشما امید دارم و تو...

----------


## Assi

> همشوبیار


نــــــه، من  ب اون الرژی پیدا کردم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mahdyu

با ترازه 6500 اومدی میگه میشه؟ بابا مشتی تو همه ی راهو اومدی دیگه, یه نیش گازه دیگه بزنی تهران قبول میشی

----------


## parham7983

> سلام دوستای عزیزم 
> من پشت کنکوری نظام جدیدم
> تا الان خیلی خوب نخوندم از نظر خودم!یه روزایی ناامید میشم ...یه روزایی استرس بیش از حد !به هر حال اصلا از درس خوندنم راضی نبودم
> وضعیت درسیمم متوسطه (میانگین ترازای قلمچیم حدود 6500 هست )
> ساعت مطالعم کمه ینی بزور خودمو میکشم میشه 7 ساعت
> تایم پرت زیاد دارم خیلی تو فکر و خیال میرم و استرس! پارسال خیلی زحمت کشیدم ولی نتیجه دلخواهم که پزشکی بود نیاوردم تهش داروی آزاد قبول میشدم
> حالا الانم فکروخیالای آزاردهنده میاد سراغم و عملکردم رضایت بخش نیس برای خودم
> 
> برام آوردن رتبه سه رقمی و قبولی پزشکی خیلی مهمه 
> ...


شما پیداست که پایه خیلی خوبی دارید
و با توجه به رتبه پارسالتون تلاش خوبی هم کردید
الانم که میانگین ترازت شده6500! 
مشکلت ساعت مطالعس که البته خیلی هم بد نیس 7 ساعت
چجوری مطالعه میکنی؟ 
چقد استراحت میکنی بین هر جلسه مطالعت؟
سعی کن حدود 1 تا 1.5 ساعت مطالعه کنی و بعدش یه ربع تا بیست دقیقه استراحت کن
نیم ساعت برای هر وعده غذاییت بیشتر وقت نذار(که لازمم نیست واقا!) 
صبح زود بیدار شو(مثلا 7 یا 8)
نیم ساعتم بزار برا اینکه موتور ذهنت روشن بشه و از حالت کِسِلی و خواب آلودگی در بیای..
2 ساعتم آخر شب بزار برا تفریح و فضای مجازی و فیلم و... 
به راحتی حدود"10" ساعت مطالعه میکنی!
یعنی 3 ساعت بیشتر از الان
و با حفظ راحتی و اینستا و فیلم و... 
نگرانیت هم کاملا بیخوده
برای کم کردن استرس هم باید به نتیجه فکر نکنی
فقط تلاش کن
به درس فک کن
تو وقتای آزاد سعی کن چیزایی که خوندی تو ذهنت مرور و طبقه بندی کنی
احتمال قبول نشدن تو یه چیزی کمتر از 1 هزارمه! 
موفق باشی!

----------


## Frozen

> امتحان های اخر سال رو در نظر بگیر. ی فرجه یکی دو هفته ای و یکی دو هفته هم خود امتحانا... ی ماه نمیشن. ازمون سراسری از سه سال اخر سوال میپرسه. و درسای سال اخر بیش از نیمی از مسیره. پس 7 ماه زمان کمی نیست. منتها ازمون سراسری هم کمی فرق میکنه با امتحان های دبیرستان. اینا رو گفتم ک مقیاس بگیری و باور داشته باشی  ک شدنیه. 
> استرس و حس کمبود زمان ویران کننده س. بهش فک نکن. متمرکز باشی رو درس و از دل بخای حتمن میرسی. زود بخاب و زود بیدار شی استرس هات خیلی کم میشن. استرس ها شبا میان پس قبل از اینکه بیان بخاب.
> پرسیدی چن تست بزنی.
> انقت کمیت  و نگا نکن. کیفیت رو هم ببین. 50 تستی ک 25 بار واسش ارجاع ب پاسخنامه داشتی، کمتر از 10 تستی ک خودت راه حل رو پیدا کردی موثره. بطور متوسط روزی 10 تست رو تحلیل کنی از هر درس توی 200 روز از هر درس 2000 تا زدی ک واقعا بسه. 2000 تست تحلیل شده خداس. سعی کن از تست هایی ک میزنی بیشتر از بقیه یاد بگیری. 
> 
> خلاصه کلام.
> زود بیدار شو. درس نامه رو دقیق و اهسته بخون. تست ها رو خودت حل کن(3-5 دقیقه در هر تست). درسنامه ها رو سه بار دوره کن. هر دو ماهی بار. شب زود بخاب. 
> 
> پیشرفته اهسته و پیوسته.. وقت کم نیست، زیادم نیست. کیفیت رو فراموش نکن.



خیلی ممنونممممم واقعا عالی و کمک کننده بود
و اون جملتون که گفتین استرس بیشتر شب ها میاد سراغ ادم هم خیلی درسته منم شبا استرسم فوق العاده زیاد میشه و نمیتونم درس بخونم
مرسی بابت راهنمایی حتما انجامش میدم

----------


## Frozen

> *
> 
> 
>  اولی خواستم وارد تاپیک شم با خودم گفتم الانه یکی صفر مطلق ورتبه داغون امده این تاپیک رو ایجاد کرده وکل فروم الکی هندوانه زیر بغلش می کنند 
> 
> خواهرم وضعیتت خوبه که فقط  چند کلام برای بهتر شدن 
> اول برای افزایش مطالعه می توانی فشرشده بخونی مثلا اگه از 8 صبح تا 8 شب 7ساعت رو می خوندی اینبار از همون 8 صبح تا4-5 عصر بخون خیلی تاثیر داره /پارت های استراحتت رو کم تر کن از نظر زمانی چون استراحت زیاد باشه برگشت به درس سختر میشه /حداقل مطالعه وتستی رو برای خودت قرار بده که از این مرز پایین تر نیای  /ترجیحا شب زی نباش وسعی کن صبح ها زود بیدار شی /برای هر درسی که می خوانی تایم مشخصی داشته باش از فلان صفحه تا فلان فلان صفحه وتست ودرس باهم باشه حتما مثلا از 8تا9 زیست کتاب مبحث حواس درجانوران  و9تا9.5 (15 )تست ایکیو ///استراحتت رو هم هرچی باشه جز اینترنت /تحلیل ازمون بهتری داشته باش ودروسی که ضعیفی رو تغیر منبع یا روش بده و...................
> از الان هم اینقدر جوش نزن انرزی اصلی ات را برای بعد عید بگزار که اونجا مهمه مخصوصا جمع بدی که الان موقع بحثش نیست //*



مرسی مرسی حتما انجام میدم این کارا که گفتینن
مخصوصا مشخص کردن تایم و فشرده کردن ساعت مطالعه و کمتر کردن استراحتا
خیلی ممنون که صادقانه راهنمایی کردین
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## Frozen

> همچین میگی زمان باقی مونده ،فک کردم بیست روز بعد کنکوره
> عزیز من، من با تراز کمتر ازشما امید دارم و تو...


وایییی ببخشیددد :Yahoo (4): 
امید دارم ولی بعضی وقتا استرس میگیرم
چشم دیگه اصلاح میشم عفو کن  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Frozen

> شما پیداست که پایه خیلی خوبی دارید
> و با توجه به رتبه پارسالتون تلاش خوبی هم کردید
> الانم که میانگین ترازت شده6500! 
> مشکلت ساعت مطالعس که البته خیلی هم بد نیس 7 ساعت
> چجوری مطالعه میکنی؟ 
> چقد استراحت میکنی بین هر جلسه مطالعت؟
> سعی کن حدود 1 تا 1.5 ساعت مطالعه کنی و بعدش یه ربع تا بیست دقیقه استراحت کن
> نیم ساعت برای هر وعده غذاییت بیشتر وقت نذار(که لازمم نیست واقا!) 
> صبح زود بیدار شو(مثلا 7 یا 8)
> ...



خیلی ممنونم بابت نکات خوبی که گفتید
همین مشکل منم اینجا بود که بیشتر درس خوندنمو انداخته بودم شبا و روزا دیرتر بیدار میشدم ک خیلی از دوستان تاکید دارن صبحا زودتر بیدار شم و از این ب بعد همینکارو میکنم
تایمای مطالعم کوتاهه و استراحتا زیاد...ینی استراحت نمیکنما!میرم تو فکر و خیال!نیم ساعت میخونم یه ساعت بعدش تو فکر و خیال میرم!
سعی میکنم از این به بعد بدون فکر به نتیجه تمام تلاشمو بکنم
مرسی از راهنمایی و روحیه ای ک دادین
بدرخشید همیشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## wonshower

شماهاهمونایی هستین ک میگین هیچی  نخوندیم بعدمیشدن ۲۰

جدا این تاپیک تضعیف روحیه ای با هفت ساعت ترازت اینه ..دیگ چی میخای🙄😐😒

----------


## Frozen

> شماهاهمونایی هستین ک میگین هیچی  نخوندیم بعدمیشدن ۲۰
> 
> جدا این تاپیک تضعیف روحیه ای با هفت ساعت ترازت اینه ..دیگ چی میخای�������������  ����


من واقعا قصدم تضعیف روحیه کسی نبوده ک خودم در حال حاضر روحیم ضعیف تر از هرکسیه
شرایطمو گفتم که بچه ها کمکم کنن و انصافا کم هم نذاشتن و ایرادامو گفتن
اگه باعث همچین ذهنیتی شد برای شما عذر میخوام دوست عزیز
موفق باشید

----------


## fta445

اگه ميشه شما به ما كمك كن از سطح صفر چطور به اين تراز برسيم؟؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

به 7 ساعت در روز میگی کم؟ والله  یا نمیدونی کم چیه! یا نمیدونی 7 ساعت چیه! سنگ هم روزی 7 ساعت درس بخونه . رتبه تک رقمی میاره!

----------


## Zahra77

مهم : "تاپیک جامع از الان شروع کنم میشه؟ یا نمیشه؟ مخصوص کنکور 99"

----------


## Phenotype_2

> نیم ساعت برای هر وعده غذاییت بیشتر وقت نذار


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Frozen

> اگه ميشه شما به ما كمك كن از سطح صفر چطور به اين تراز برسيم؟؟


بهتون پیام خصوصی دادم 
چشم هرکمکی از دستم بر بیاد انجام میدم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## hamed70t

> به 7 ساعت در روز میگی کم؟ والله  یا نمیدونی کم چیه! یا نمیدونی 7 ساعت چیه! سنگ هم روزی 7 ساعت درس بخونه . رتبه تک رقمی میاره!


۷ ساعت تایم بالایی هم نیست

----------


## Frozen

> به 7 ساعت در روز میگی کم؟ والله  یا نمیدونی کم چیه! یا نمیدونی 7 ساعت چیه! سنگ هم روزی 7 ساعت درس بخونه . رتبه تک رقمی میاره!


شما یا نمیدونی رتبه تک رقمیا چن ساعت در روز میخونن یا درست جمله منو نخوندی که گفتم بزور 7 ساعت میشه ینی از همین حد کمتره
درهرصورت کسی که دنبال رتبه سه رقمی تجربیه باید بیشتر ازینا بخونه 7 ساعت تایمی نیس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saman123

بله میشه من از الان شروع کردم و تونستم

----------


## a.t.n

> بهتون پیام خصوصی دادم 
> چشم هرکمکی از دستم بر بیاد انجام میدم


ببخشید میشه به منم بگید

----------


## SARA_J

> به 7 ساعت در روز میگی کم؟ والله  یا نمیدونی کم چیه! یا نمیدونی 7 ساعت چیه! سنگ هم روزی 7 ساعت درس بخونه . رتبه تک رقمی میاره!


پشتیبان قلمچی ازم پرسید روزی چندساعت میخونی؟ گفتم درحال حاضر 8-9ساعت گفت وااااای خیییلی کمه الان دانش اموزای مدرسه رو من روزی 8-9ساعت میخونن نه یه فارغ التحصیل !قیافه من اینجوری بودش :Yahoo (77):  یکی نیست بهش بگه خب اگه اونا8-9ساعت میخوندن خب الان اسمشون جزترازای بالای6000بودش دیگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mahdyu

> پشتیبان قلمچی ازم پرسید روزی چندساعت میخونی؟ گفتم درحال حاضر 8-9ساعت گفت وااااای خیییلی کمه الان دانش اموزای مدرسه رو من روزی 8-9ساعت میخونن نه یه فارغ التحصیل !قیافه من اینجوری بودش یکی نیست بهش بگه خب اگه اونا8-9ساعت میخوندن خب الان اسمشون جزترازای بالای6000بودش دیگه


عجب پشتیبانی بوده خخ. البته دروغ نیست که من دفترچه برنامه ریزی یه دختررو که دو رقمی شده بود رو دیدم که چند ماهه آخر روزی نزدیکه 14 ساعت میخوند, ولی رتبه ی دوازده کنکوره امسال, آقای سهرابی مفرد کتابخونه ی ما میومد و روزایی که مدرسه داشت اندازه ی ما میخوند و ساعت ده شب هم میرفت خونه. حدود 5-6 ساعت میخوند. ولی خب پایه ی خیلی قوی ای داشت.

----------


## Frozen

> پشتیبان قلمچی ازم پرسید روزی چندساعت میخونی؟ گفتم درحال حاضر 8-9ساعت گفت وااااای خیییلی کمه الان دانش اموزای مدرسه رو من روزی 8-9ساعت میخونن نه یه فارغ التحصیل !قیافه من اینجوری بودش یکی نیست بهش بگه خب اگه اونا8-9ساعت میخوندن خب الان اسمشون جزترازای بالای6000بودش دیگه


واقعا فقط به خوندن زیاد نیس
من الان دوستایی دارم که حدود 12 میخونن ترازشونم از 4000 نیومده بالاتر
خیلی چیزا شرطه 
شما هم خودتو درگیر حرف پشتیبانای قلمچی نکن

----------


## Assi

> واقعا فقط به خوندن زیاد نیس
> من الان دوستایی دارم که حدود 12 میخونن ترازشونم از 4000 نیومده بالاتر
> خیلی چیزا شرطه 
> شما هم خودتو درگیر حرف پشتیبانای قلمچی نکن


جدی ۱۲ساعتو ۴۰۰۰
ب خودم افتخار کردم

----------


## Colonius

اقا کیفیت مهمه ! ساعت مطالعه مهم نیست یکی داشتیم 5 ساعت میخوند رتبه ی 387 اورد تو مدرسمون ترازاشم 7200 بود . البته اینا فرق دارن و معمولی نیستن به گیرایی دقت سرعت عمل تمرکز eq iq مرتبط میشه و صرفا نمیشه برای  هرکی یه چیز گفت

----------


## Frozen

> جدی ۱۲ساعتو ۴۰۰۰
> ب خودم افتخار کردم


بله جدی میگم 
حتی گاها بیشتر هم میشه ساعت مطالعشون ...کیفیت مطالعشون هم خوبه اما ضعف علمی که از سالهای پایه براشون مونده نمیذاره عملکردشون بهترشه شاید

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

روز 24 ساعته . 8 ساعت خواب .  غذا خوردن. استراحت بین تایم ها. توالت و ... دو ساعت. میمونه 14 ساعت  کار های دیگر. مدرسه و ... یعنی کسی که بگه من روزی 10 ساعت میخونم باور نکنین. مفید درس خوندن روزی 5 ساعته. بیشتر نمیشه. میشه ولی چند روز میشه بعدش نمیشه.

----------


## Mariyana

من ترازم تازه شدخ ۵۲۰۰ دیگه برم بمیرم
ولی واقعا اگه خونه اید قدر بدونید این یه ماهو شروع کردم فقط بین جاده تهران و شهرمون و بیمارستان خوندم.اگه توصیه ای دارید ممنون میشم این مدت فقط حفظ کردنی ها رو هوندم چه تخصصی چه عمومی البته تراز عمومی هام ۶۷۰۰ هست حدودا

----------


## hamed_habibi

> بله جدی میگم 
> حتی گاها بیشتر هم میشه ساعت مطالعشون ...کیفیت مطالعشون هم خوبه اما ضعف علمی که از سالهای پایه براشون مونده نمیذاره عملکردشون بهترشه شاید


​دروغ میگن هرچقدرسم ضعف علمی باشه وقتی میاد تست میده هر غده ایی ک مجاور پیلور فلانه وقتی طرف اینم نمیزنه یعنی کودنه اگر خونده اگر نخونده هم ک هیچ

----------


## Frozen

> ​دروغ میگن هرچقدرسم ضعف علمی باشه وقتی میاد تست میده هر غده ایی ک مجاور پیلور فلانه وقتی طرف اینم نمیزنه یعنی کودنه اگر خونده اگر نخونده هم ک هیچ


خب قلمچی یمقدار سطح سوالاش بالاس و سوالارو میپیچونه دور از انتظار نیس ک نمیتونن سوالارو جواب بدن  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## hamed70t

> روز 24 ساعته . 8 ساعت خواب .  غذا خوردن. استراحت بین تایم ها. توالت و ... دو ساعت. میمونه 14 ساعت  کار های دیگر. مدرسه و ... یعنی کسی که بگه من روزی 10 ساعت میخونم باور نکنین. مفید درس خوندن روزی 5 ساعته. بیشتر نمیشه. میشه ولی چند روز میشه بعدش نمیشه.


داداش درس نخوندی برا کنکور تجربی احتمالا :/ 
با روزی ۱۰ ساعت خوندنم بازم وقت کم میاد ، پرتی هم صد در صد هست ولی در حد نیم ساعت یه ساعت ، نه ۵ ساعت

----------


## Frozen

> من ترازم تازه شدخ ۵۲۰۰ دیگه برم بمیرم
> ولی واقعا اگه خونه اید قدر بدونید این یه ماهو شروع کردم فقط بین جاده تهران و شهرمون و بیمارستان خوندم.اگه توصیه ای دارید ممنون میشم این مدت فقط حفظ کردنی ها رو هوندم چه تخصصی چه عمومی البته تراز عمومی هام ۶۷۰۰ هست حدودا


نه دور از جون چراباید بمیرید وقتی انقد پیشرفت خوبی داشتین با این مقدار خوندن؟
اتفاقا بنظر من شما به راحتی میتونید با یمقدار وقت گذاشتن تو اختصاصیا خیلی هم خفن بشید  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## wonshower

> بهتون پیام خصوصی دادم 
> چشم هرکمکی از دستم بر بیاد انجام میدم


لطفا این کمکتونوعمومی کنید چطوربا۷ ساعت ترازت اینقدرهه؟

----------


## wonshower

> داداش درس نخوندی برا کنکور تجربی احتمالا :/ 
> با روزی ۱۰ ساعت خوندنم بازم وقت کم میاد ، پرتی هم صد در صد هست ولی در حد نیم ساعت یه ساعت ، نه ۵ ساعت


من فک میکردم روزی ۱۲ ساعت میخونم بعدکرونومترگرفتم ب زورشد۱۰ به این ساعتانمیشه اطمینان کرد

----------


## hamed70t

> من فک میکردم روزی ۱۲ ساعت میخونم بعدکرونومترگرفتم ب زورشد۱۰ به این ساعتانمیشه اطمینان کرد


نمیگم پرتی نیست ، هست ولی نه در حد اینکه ۵۰% وقتتو تو فکر و خیال باشی ؛ همینکه تونستی ۱۲ ساعت خودتو پای کتاب بند کنی و مطالعه داشته باشی خودش خیله ، درسته سخته ولی اصل کنکور هم همینه

----------


## Frozen

> لطفا این کمکتونوعمومی کنید چطوربا۷ ساعت ترازت اینقدرهه؟



خب ببینید دوست عزیز خیلیا اینو پرسیدن 
نمیشه گف چرا منکه ساعت مطالعم پایینه ترازم انقدره
خب من از سال دهم مدرسه نمونه بودم اونجا بهمون خیلی سختگیری میکردن...کنکوری نمیخوندم ولی از همون سال دهم درسارو خیلی خوندم تشریحی و همینطور سال یازدهم
سال دوازدهم هم شروع کردم کنکوری خوندن و ترازای قلمچی میانگین 6 هزار بود ...البته ترازهای 5هزارمم خیلی زیادتر بود!
امسال یمقدار هم پیشرفت داشتم رسیده 6500
در واقع من یمقدار پشتوانه سالهای گذشته رو دارم و صفر صفر نبودم

من که کسی نیستم توصیه کنم برای بقیه!اینهمه رتبه برتر هست که میتونید ازشون کمک بگیرین
اما تجربه شخصی من برای کسی که صفر هست و میخواد به تراز بالای 6 برسه قبل از هرچیزی اینه ضعف علمیشو برطرف کنه!حالا این برطرف کردنه میتونه با ثبتنام کلاس حضوری انلاین یا درسنامه باشه که تاالان دیگه باید ب این نتیجه رسیده باشین کودومش براتون مفیده
وقتی دروس ازمون رو بتونی تا سه شنبه هفته دوم با کیفیت تموم کنی و چهارشنبه و پنجشنبه هم مرور کنی راحت میتونی به میانگین تراز 6 برسی که بعد اون فقط با تست زنی و تسلط بیشتر ترازت افزایش پیدا میکنه
اینکه هفتاد یا هشتاد درصد همه دروس رو بخونی خیلی بهتر از اینه که دوتا درس رو صددرصد بخونی و سه تا درست کامل بمونه یا اینکه همه رو صددرصد بخونی اما بی کیفیت
یه بخش دیگشم هنر آزمون دادنه
اینکه تو اگه حتی 20 درصد مطالبم خونده باشی میری سر جلسه تمام اون 20 درصد رو بتونی جواب بدی!این خیلی شرافت داره به کسی که صددرصد مطلب رو بلده اما سر جلسه به دلیل استرس یا بی دقتی میزنه 40 !!!!! خب این هنر ازمون دادنم راهکار داره و کم کم دستتون میاد با تحلیل ازمون!
همه میگن تست زدن معجزه میکنه منم قبول دارم اما مرور تستا از اون هم معجزش بیشتره
شما 50 تا تستو دوبار بزنی خیلی بهتر نتیجه میگیری تا صدتا تستی که مرور نشه
حالا بازم اگه سوالی بود و کمکی از من برمیومد درخدمتتون هستم

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام دوستای عزیزم 
> من پشت کنکوری نظام جدیدم
> تا الان خیلی خوب نخوندم از نظر خودم!یه روزایی ناامید میشم ...یه روزایی استرس بیش از حد !به هر حال اصلا از درس خوندنم راضی نبودم
> وضعیت درسیمم متوسطه (میانگین ترازای قلمچیم حدود 6500 هست )
> ساعت مطالعم کمه ینی بزور خودمو میکشم میشه 7 ساعت
> تایم پرت زیاد دارم خیلی تو فکر و خیال میرم و استرس! پارسال خیلی زحمت کشیدم ولی نتیجه دلخواهم که پزشکی بود نیاوردم تهش داروی آزاد قبول میشدم
> حالا الانم فکروخیالای آزاردهنده میاد سراغم و عملکردم رضایت بخش نیس برای خودم
> 
> برام آوردن رتبه سه رقمی و قبولی پزشکی خیلی مهمه 
> ...


سلام

اولین سوالم این بود که پایه درسی شما چه وضعی داره که فرموده بودید متوسط.

ساعت مطالعه شما هم خوبه شاید یه ساعت بیشترش کنید در دراز مدت نتایج خوبی داشته باشه.

به نظر من یه برنامه خیلی خوب و شخصی نیاز دارید تا بهتون اطمینان لازم برای موفقیت رو بده تا هم این اضطراب و استرس و فکر های منفی از بین بره هم موفقیت تون رو بدست بیارید. 

برنامه صحیح داشتن مهم تر از ساعت مطالعه زیاده. یه شاگردی داشتم واقعا یه روز می شست 14 ساعت فیزیک می خوند روز بعد 12 ساعت ادبیات و .... ولی طبق برنامه ای که بهش داده بودم و خب تنوع درسی داشت جلو نمی رفت و از نظر خودش از 8 ساعت من خیلی هم بیشتر می خوند ولی در نهایت نتیجه چندان خوبی نگرفت و زیست شناسی قبول شد. پس به نظرم شما باید یه برنامه ریزی خوب داشته باشی یه برنامه هدفمند و مشخص که دقیقا بدونی چه زمانی چه درسی و چه مبحثی رو با چه تعداد تست بخونی. در واقع برای چنین برنامه ای باید میزان اهمیت هر مبحث از هر درس و تعدد سوالات کنکور از اون رو بدونی. راهکار من برای شما اینه. این استرس که گفتید خیلی ضربه می زنه باید خاموش بشه و حتما می تونید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Rainbow7

یعنی تو خودت نمیدونی چطور باید بخونی .بخون وقت زیاده

----------


## wonshower

ممنون🌹

----------


## wonshower

> خب ببینید دوست عزیز خیلیا اینو پرسیدن 
> نمیشه گف چرا منکه ساعت مطالعم پایینه ترازم انقدره
> خب من از سال دهم مدرسه نمونه بودم اونجا بهمون خیلی سختگیری میکردن...کنکوری نمیخوندم ولی از همون سال دهم درسارو خیلی خوندم تشریحی و همینطور سال یازدهم
> سال دوازدهم هم شروع کردم کنکوری خوندن و ترازای قلمچی میانگین 6 هزار بود ...البته ترازهای 5هزارمم خیلی زیادتر بود!
> امسال یمقدار هم پیشرفت داشتم رسیده 6500
> در واقع من یمقدار پشتوانه سالهای گذشته رو دارم و صفر صفر نبودم
> 
> من که کسی نیستم توصیه کنم برای بقیه!اینهمه رتبه برتر هست که میتونید ازشون کمک بگیرین
> اما تجربه شخصی من برای کسی که صفر هست و میخواد به تراز بالای 6 برسه قبل از هرچیزی اینه ضعف علمیشو برطرف کنه!حالا این برطرف کردنه میتونه با ثبتنام کلاس حضوری انلاین یا درسنامه باشه که تاالان دیگه باید ب این نتیجه رسیده باشین کودومش براتون مفیده
> ...


سپاس🌹

----------


## Frozen

> یعنی تو خودت نمیدونی چطور باید بخونی .بخون وقت زیاده


دونستن رو میدونم همه میدونن باید بخونن ولی خب یسری نکات هست که بچهایی ک باتجربه ترن میتونن کمکت کنن :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Saboor Zed

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahragh79


دونستن رو میدونم همه میدونن باید بخونن ولی خب یسری نکات هست که بچهایی ک باتجربه ترن میتونن کمکت کنن


شما مشکلتون دقیقا چیه؟*

----------


## BARONI

> دونستن رو میدونم همه میدونن باید بخونن ولی خب یسری نکات هست که بچهایی ک باتجربه ترن میتونن کمکت کنن


دوست عزیز شما مشکل و ضعف علمی ندارین فقط کافی هست که سه روز قبل ازمون زیاد مرور داشته باشین و از خودتون ازمون بگیرین که مشکلتون کجاست با سه تا ازمون گرفتن از خودتون 80 درصد مطالب و میتونید مرور و مشکلتونو دربیارین 
برای جهش تراز از سه شنبه همین هفته هرچیزی و که خونده بودین فقط مرور کنید و ازمون سال های گذشته قلم و بدین خیلیییییییییییی راحت بالای 7000 میشین و حتمااااااا بعد ازمون تحلیل کنید که چرا درسی 70 زدین و علت نزدن 30 درصد چی بوده و هیچ وقن کم کاری نکنید که بعد ازمون بگین من کم کاری کردم همیشه نهایت خودتون باشید تا پیشرفت کنید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Frozen

> دوست عزیز شما مشکل و ضعف علمی ندارین فقط کافی هست که سه روز قبل ازمون زیاد مرور داشته باشین و از خودتون ازمون بگیرین که مشکلتون کجاست با سه تا ازمون گرفتن از خودتون 80 درصد مطالب و میتونید مرور و مشکلتونو دربیارین 
> برای جهش تراز از سه شنبه همین هفته هرچیزی و که خونده بودین فقط مرور کنید و ازمون سال های گذشته قلم و بدین خیلیییییییییییی راحت بالای 7000 میشین و حتمااااااا بعد ازمون تحلیل کنید که چرا درسی 70 زدین و علت نزدن 30 درصد چی بوده و هیچ وقن کم کاری نکنید که بعد ازمون بگین من کم کاری کردم همیشه نهایت خودتون باشید تا پیشرفت کنید



خیلی خیلی ممنونم ازتون 
تا حالا از خودم ازمون نگرفتم
ینی غیر حضوریای قلمچی رو حل میکنم اما بصورت آزمونی نه
کلا این حالت آزمون دادن و تست زماندار رو تو خونه ندارم
مرسی از راهنمایی حتما اجراش میکنم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Frozen

> *
> شما مشکلتون دقیقا چیه؟*


دقیقا ساعت مطالعه پایییین  :Yahoo (17):  استرس زیاد ! وقت تلف شده بسی بالااااا

----------


## Frozen

> سلام
> 
> اولین سوالم این بود که پایه درسی شما چه وضعی داره که فرموده بودید متوسط.
> 
> ساعت مطالعه شما هم خوبه شاید یه ساعت بیشترش کنید در دراز مدت نتایج خوبی داشته باشه.
> 
> به نظر من یه برنامه خیلی خوب و شخصی نیاز دارید تا بهتون اطمینان لازم برای موفقیت رو بده تا هم این اضطراب و استرس و فکر های منفی از بین بره هم موفقیت تون رو بدست بیارید. 
> 
> برنامه صحیح داشتن مهم تر از ساعت مطالعه زیاده. یه شاگردی داشتم واقعا یه روز می شست 14 ساعت فیزیک می خوند روز بعد 12 ساعت ادبیات و .... ولی طبق برنامه ای که بهش داده بودم و خب تنوع درسی داشت جلو نمی رفت و از نظر خودش از 8 ساعت من خیلی هم بیشتر می خوند ولی در نهایت نتیجه چندان خوبی نگرفت و زیست شناسی قبول شد. پس به نظرم شما باید یه برنامه ریزی خوب داشته باشی یه برنامه هدفمند و مشخص که دقیقا بدونی چه زمانی چه درسی و چه مبحثی رو با چه تعداد تست بخونی. در واقع برای چنین برنامه ای باید میزان اهمیت هر مبحث از هر درس و تعدد سوالات کنکور از اون رو بدونی. راهکار من برای شما اینه. این استرس که گفتید خیلی ضربه می زنه باید خاموش بشه و حتما می تونید.
> ...


متوسط ینی همون توضیحاتی که دادم دیگه!با توجه به ترازام و رتبه افتضاحی که امسال آوردم :/
مشکل برنامه ریزی ندارم خیلی
بیشتر مشکل اینه عمل نمیکنم به برنامه هام :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aryan-

> متوسط ینی همون توضیحاتی که دادم دیگه!با توجه به ترازام و رتبه افتضاحی که امسال آوردم :/
> مشکل برنامه ریزی ندارم خیلی
> بیشتر مشکل اینه عمل نمیکنم به برنامه هام


پیرو فرمایش تون، اگر برنامه خوب باشه و در حد توان شما حتما می تونید بهش عمل کنید.

سعی کنید انگیزه و هدف تون رو فراموش نکنید تا شما رو مقید به انجام برنامه کنه.

مطمئنا فرصت کافی برای مطالعه غیر درسی ندارید ولی کتاب های تونی رابینز خیلی کمک کننده هستند. تو یه قسمتی برای کسانی که برنامه دارند ولی بهش عمل نمی کنند یا هدفی دارند ولی جدی نیستن یا انگیزه ندارن می گه به این فکر کنید که اگر این کار رو نکنید اگر به این برنامه یا هدف نرسید چه عواقب بدی داره و اینطوری پایبندی به هدف به وجود میاد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Saboor Zed

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahragh79


دقیقا ساعت مطالعه پایییین  استرس زیاد ! وقت تلف شده بسی بالااااا


خب استرس کمش خوبه و باعث درس خوندنه بیشتر میشه ولی زیادش تاثیر منفی داره و مانع خوندن میشه من زیاد تمرینات کاهش استرس رو قبول ندارم میتونی برای کاهش استرست به پزشک مراجعه کنی و قرصهای ضد استرس مصرف کنی که بهترینشون پرانول هستش.*

----------


## Frozen

> *
> خب استرس کمش خوبه و باعث درس خوندنه بیشتر میشه ولی زیادش تاثیر منفی داره و مانع خوندن میشه من زیاد تمرینات کاهش استرس رو قبول ندارم میتونی برای کاهش استرست به پزشک مراجعه کنی و قرصهای ضد استرس مصرف کنی که بهترینشون پرانول هستش.*



نه مامانم اصلا اجازه این قرص هارو نمیده
خود شما پیشنهادی برای کاهش استرس ندارین؟

----------


## Frozen

> پیرو فرمایش تون، اگر برنامه خوب باشه و در حد توان شما حتما می تونید بهش عمل کنید.
> 
> سعی کنید انگیزه و هدف تون رو فراموش نکنید تا شما رو مقید به انجام برنامه کنه.
> 
> مطمئنا فرصت کافی برای مطالعه غیر درسی ندارید ولی کتاب های تونی رابینز خیلی کمک کننده هستند. تو یه قسمتی برای کسانی که برنامه دارند ولی بهش عمل نمی کنند یا هدفی دارند ولی جدی نیستن یا انگیزه ندارن می گه به این فکر کنید که اگر این کار رو نکنید اگر به این برنامه یا هدف نرسید چه عواقب بدی داره و اینطوری پایبندی به هدف به وجود میاد.
> 
> موفق باشید.


برنامه در حد توانمه ولی بعضی وقتا همین نامیدی اجازه اجرا کردنشو نمیده
مرسی از راهنمایی

----------


## ali_rashidi

> دقیقا ساعت مطالعه پایییین  استرس زیاد ! وقت تلف شده بسی بالااااا


کتاب صبح جادویی اثر هال الرود رو تهیه کنید و بهش عمل کنید مشکلتون تا حد زیادی حل میشه
برای ساعت مطالعتون هم هر هفته یک ساعت بیشتر  در روز مطالعه کنید به مرور درست میشه

----------


## Saboor Zed

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahragh79



نه مامانم اصلا اجازه این قرص هارو نمیده
خود شما پیشنهادی برای کاهش استرس ندارین؟


دلیلی نداره که مادرتون مخالفت کنن چون چیز خطرناکی نیست کاملا علمی و مفیده میتونید همراه مادرتون پیش روانپزشک تشریف ببرید.....اگرم باز نذاشتن میتونید این کارو بکنید ...... ببینید به مرور هر چه حجم مطالب خونده شده تون بالا بره استرستون کمتر و انگیزه و اعتماد به نفستون بیشتر میشه شما همونطور که فرمودید سطح علمیتون بد نیست پس دلیلی برای نگرانی و استرس نیست توصیه من به شما اینه که شما الان برای رتبه 10 هزار منطقه مطالعه کنید رتبه ای که خوندن زیادی نمیخواد و درصدای کمی لازم داره وقتی به درصدهای لازم برای رسیدن به رتبه 10 هزار رسیدید  و کاملا مسلط شدید ... بعد انتظارتون رو بالاتر ببرید و برای رتبه 5 هزار منطقه مطالعه کنید و هدفتون رسیدن به درصدای لازم برای رتبه 5 هزار باشد تا بعد که کاملا مطمن شدید که حجم مطالبی که خوندید برای رسیدن به رتبه 5 هزار کافیه و برای کل اون مطالب تست کافی زدید و کلا مسلط شدید رو اون مقدار حجم پس اینبار  برای رتبه 2 هزار منطقه بخونید .......به این صورت تا میرسید به درصدا و حجم مطالب لازم برای رسیدن به تک رقمی منطقه.......  الان  که زیاد مسلط نیستید و حجم زیادی نخوندید برای تک رقمی شدن یا حداقل برای پزشکی  نخوندید و به فکرش نباشید کم کم پیش برید و انتظارتون رو بالاتر ببرید.... زیاد مفصل توضیح ندادم ولی امیدوارم منظورم رو گرفته باشید. پاینده باشید*

----------


## Django

> *
> خب استرس کمش خوبه و باعث درس خوندنه بیشتر میشه ولی زیادش تاثیر منفی داره و مانع خوندن میشه من زیاد تمرینات کاهش استرس رو قبول ندارم میتونی برای کاهش استرست به پزشک مراجعه کنی و قرصهای ضد استرس مصرف کنی که بهترینشون پرانول هستش.*


*مرد حسابی داروی فشار خون همینجوری رو هوا تجویز میکنی برای استرس بچه مردم؟!*

----------


## Saboor Zed

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط andrea1990


مرد حسابی داروی فشار خون همینجوری رو هوا تجویز میکنی برای استرس بچه مردم؟!


اگه متن رو کامل خونده باشه گفتم که باید به پزشک مراجعه کنن که پزشک در بیشتر موارد پرانول تجویز میکنه.... شمام قبل از اینکه یه مطلبوکامل نخوندید نظر ندید برای فشار خونتون بهتره.*

----------


## Django

> *
> اگه متن رو کامل خونده باشه گفتم که باید به پزشک مراجعه کنن که پزشک در بیشتر موارد پرانول تجویز میکنه.... شمام قبل از اینکه یه مطلبوکامل نخوندید نظر ندید برای فشار خونتون بهتره.*


*مشخصه که الان کی فشارش رفته بالا!
پس احتمالا مشکل ادبیات داری که مجبور میشی جمله ات دوباره با اصلاح توضیح بدی!
شما فقط حق داری به بچه مردم بگی میتونه به پزشک مراجعه کنه.
اینکه پزشک چه تشخیصی میده بر عهده پزشکه نه شما.
من دلسوز اون بودم که جلوی تجویز اشتباهتو گرفتم.یه قرص با اون همه عوارض که بعید میدونم ازش بدونی(اگر میدونستی اسمی ازش نمیبردی) رو نباید به هرکسی توصیه کنی.. 
پس بهتره داغ نکنی و انتقاد پذیر باشی...*

----------


## Azi_

سلام بستگی داره تا امروز چقد خونده باشین ولی درباره این چیزا سؤال نکنین یه عده بگن میشه شما میری چند هفته دیگه میای بازهمین سوال رو میپرسین

----------


## Azi_

چیشده دعوا نکنین من استرس داشتم رفتم پیش روانشناس الان خیلی بهترم بهتره تا اونجایی که میتونید قرص مصرف نکنید

----------


## Frozen

> کتاب صبح جادویی اثر هال الرود رو تهیه کنید و بهش عمل کنید مشکلتون تا حد زیادی حل میشه
> برای ساعت مطالعتون هم هر هفته یک ساعت بیشتر  در روز مطالعه کنید به مرور درست میشه


کتاب بینظیری بود به بقیه دوستان هم پیشنهاد میکنم بخونن!همین امروز کلی استرس منو کم کرد
ممنون بابت پیشنهادش

----------


## Frozen

> *مرد حسابی داروی فشار خون همینجوری رو هوا تجویز میکنی برای استرس بچه مردم؟!*


حالا منکه استفاده نمیکنم خخخخ ممنون بابت اهمیتی که دادین ولی دعوا نکنین مشکلی نیس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Colonius

والا من رفتم پیش متخصص اعصاب همین قرصو داد و گفت این خیلی ضعیفه اگه جواب نداد این دوتا (بوسپیرون+لورازپام) رو در مرحله ی بعد شروع کن که خدارشکر نیاز نشد و همون اولی رو جواب داد

----------


## Frozen

> والا من رفتم پیش متخصص اعصاب همین قرصو داد و گفت این خیلی ضعیفه اگه جواب نداد این دوتا (بوسپیرون+لورازپام) رو در مرحله ی بعد شروع کن که خدارشکر نیاز نشد و همون اولی رو جواب داد


اخه مامان من اصلا موافق استفاده دارو نیست 
روشهایی هست ک بدون دارو استرست رو کنترل کنی

----------


## Colonius

> اخه مامان من اصلا موافق استفاده دارو نیست 
> روشهایی هست ک بدون دارو استرست رو کنترل کنی


اگه این روشا روت جواب میده خیلی هم عالی ولی من چندتا امتحان کردم نشد رفتم پیش دکتر

----------


## .Delaram

هر دارویی چند تا جنبه داره پرانول از مهم ترین فوایدش کاهش استرسه منم واسه مشکل استرس با روانشناس و روانپزشک صحبت کردم اول از همه پرانول و تجویز کردن

----------


## .Delaram

درکل مشکل استرس با یه مشاور خوب حل میشه اگ مشاور بگه دارو استفاده کن میتونی ازش بخوای بدون دارو کمکت کنه ولی راه حل ثابتی که داره اینه که روزی یک ساعت ورزش کنی به طرز عجیبی استرست کنترل میشه و خودتو با کسی مقایسه نکن هرروز خودتو بامطالعه ی روز قبلت مقایسه کن البته مراجعه به روانشناس یه چیز دیگس

----------

